# Awning Needs Cleaning, With What?



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

My Awning seems to be mildew, what cleaning product would be best to clean the mildew off with?

Searacer


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Power washer, soap and water.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

That's not much help! yes I power washed the awning from underside and used RV wash.



coup de grace said:


> Power washer, soap and water.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Clorox Cleanup.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

poco jim said:


> Clorox Cleanup.


Wet the awning real good with fresh water first.
Wetting it first is because the mildew is on the surface and if you spray Clorox first too much goes into the material. 
By wetting it first the Clorox is on the surface where the mildew is.
Then spray straight Clorox on it and you will see the change in about five minutes to a brown colour. Hit it with fresh water again and then apply Clorox again and it will look like new in another five minutes then rinse it completely for about 20 minutes to dilute the Clorox so it doesn't deteriate the awning.
Also wet down any area of the trailer that may be touched by the Clorox and rinse it thoroughly afterwards , because Clorox etches metal.
Even aluminium.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Murphy Oil Soap scrubbed with a long handle soft bristle brush. Soap it down and roll it up for about 1/2 hour, unroll & scrub with soft brush, rinse and take care of the remaining ares with a magic eraser. Works absolutely great!........cC


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Get your awning wet, use a pump-up sprayer to apply a diluted chlorine bleach and water solution (one cup chlorox to 2 gal water). Roll up awning-let sit 10-15 minutes. Extend awning and rinse with garden hose, use a soft brush for stubborn spots.

New awnings will not mold/mildew. The dirt and other junk that sticks to them is what will mold/mildew. I am always leery of power washing - seen too many amateurs peel paint off. 

Let your awning dry before storing.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

My Awning mildewed because I rolled it up wet and forgot to put it back down afterwards.

searacer


----------

